# question bout reverse indiglos



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

Ive gotta 98 200sx-SE and i just got my reverse indiglo gauges (i got em from EBAY) installed and they look great except for the fact that the needles dont glow anymore..... are they not supposed to glow after you put the indiglos in? The guy told me its cuz he took out the bulbs from the original gauges. I dunno, but its kinda hard to see the needle at nite. You think the glow needles from import intelligence would help,or would they make everything too bright? *ugh* Help!!!!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

because you removed the light bulbs from behind, you can not see the needles glow. You basically cut of the only light source to the needle. Go out and buy some light bulb covers, or diffeent colored light bulbs, like blue, or red and put them where it would light up the needles.

The import intelligence needles would make things a little bright, however, they are a bitch to put in, and "correct me if im wrong" but I think the light for the needles goes right underneath the needle mount, ....
or they are indiglo... i dunno

But they are a bitch to put in, and there would be alot of lights, but all u have to do is Dim your guages... and then your needles can glow as bright as u want. 
If you get the import needles, see if you can wire them to the factory dimmer, so you can adjust all the brightness' for both the needles and faceplates......

*removing needles are a huge hassle*


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah I think that they do go right under the needle mount.

And can someone answer my question? What is the difference between regular indiglos and reverse indiglos?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Or instead of getting different bulb covers...paint the back of the needle with some sort of paint (can't remember the specific) and then put a white bulb back there and it'll shine that color. This guy I know tried it and looked good. You just sand off the original white, paint it wahtever and wablam!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

G funk i asked that question before. Someone said reverse guages have only the numbers lit up, regular are the whole gauge lit up.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yep that is correct equivocal.










reverse ( above )










non-reverse ( above )


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Equivocal.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't recommend putting the bulbs back in. If the indiglos are connected directly to any of your dash lights, you can easily fry several things (not kidding)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Het,
There is nothing wrong with putting the bulbs back in. Although it may depend on how the EL's are getting their power.
Mine are froma bulb socket, so putting in a bulb is no problem.

Seth


----------

